# Bringing out the Big Guns



## SubVet10 (Apr 4, 2016)

Long story short- a friend of my brother's Dad always wanted a pen made from his casings but he passed last year. So in exchange for the brass I am making pens for the friend and his Mom. First one is the one on the left. 

Brass is once-fired .50BMG. Tumbled and polished. 

Kit is 24kt cigar.

Wood is Battleship California deck teak. Polished to 12K & sealed with Teak oil.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2016)

Glad to see you surfaced again Brandon(I'm gonna wear that one out) Great pens! what's the wood in the other one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice ones Brandon. 

(ignore Barry's corny sub jokes - don't sink to his level)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2016)

Love it Brandon!

Boo! Hiss! to both Barry and Kevin!

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 5, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Where did you pick up the teak from the Battleship California? Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice -- just remind them not to try getting on a plane with one of these pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Glad to see you surfaced again Brandon(I'm gonna wear that one out) Great pens! what's the wood in the other one?


A submarine(r) is only limited by food supply. Be it sustenance of the mind, body or soul.


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Where did you pick up the teak from the Battleship California? Chuck


I can't remember exactly where. Long story short is I bought it from someone in Florida. No LOA but the origin story was backed up by several guys on IAP. It's at least 50 years old, if memory serves.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Glad to see you surfaced again Brandon(I'm gonna wear that one out) Great pens! what's the wood in the other one?


The right one is a red metal flake acrylic. 
It was the first pen I bought, and rekindled my FIL's turning bug: he's the one who taught me.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 11, 2017)

I still have more than enough, PM me if you would like a chunk.


----------



## SubVet10 (Jun 11, 2017)

SubVet10 said:


> I can't remember exactly where. Long story short is I bought it from someone in Florida. No LOA but the origin story was backed up by several guys on IAP. It's at least 50 years old, if memory serves.


I still have more than enough, PM me if you would like a chunk.


----------

